# New British Code



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Had a visit today from our National Inspection chap. He checks us once a year to see if we are up to the job.He told me a new set of regulations will be introduced to the UK this December.
One regulation in particular will cause some head scratching. See what you think.

1. RCD (GFI) protection must be provide to all circuits and accessories and equipment at first floor (second floor in USA) and above except where the occupants have 'skilled knowledge'?

Sounds like the sort of gobbledygook you get from government departments. You just coulldn't make it up.

Frank


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Do they have to have a card to show proof of these skills?:detective: 



This sounds like what the NEC has instore for us in the 2008 edition. Tamper resistant receptacles in dwelling units, AFCI's for almost all 120 volt 15 and 20 amp circuits... I could go on and on.
Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Chris

I see your Avatar is 'head banging'. Any significance?

Frank


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> Chris
> 
> I see your Avatar is 'head banging'. Any significance?
> 
> Frank


Yes, a few years back before I became a Sparkie, I was the lead guitarist in a Heavy Metal band in L.A. I guess head bangers never die, they just get old and have to get real jobs. 

Chris:rockon:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Moderator , Yes I know this is off post. But it is electrically related.!!!!!!

Chris. I used to be a fan of a band called AC/DC. This was in the late 70's
Had hair on my head then Can't shake it now.

Frank


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

AC/DC is a great band, I use to cover back in black, highway to hell :devil2: and a couple of other songs of theirs.

I use to have hair down to my A--, but cut it when my daughter was about one years old. She use to pull out great chunks of my hair when I would hold her.:cursing: 

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frank said:


> 1. RCD (GFI) protection must be provide to all circuits and accessories and equipment at first floor (second floor in USA) and above except where the occupants have 'skilled knowledge'?



Does your code have a definition of "skilled knowledge"? It sounds sorta like they want to exempt buildings that have on site maintenance personnell.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

MD

There are definitions of the term 'skilled persons'. This definition is covered by 3 Laws (Act of Parliament)
1. Electricity at Work Act.
2. Health and Safety Regulations.
3. Building Regulations.
What this new ammendment has been added for and how it is to be interpreted is anyones guess. But it will be added December and we shall just have to wait until then to determine what the heck it is supposed to mean.


Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Following on from the above I now have more information.

The rule for GFCI's to be installed at the mains location except for floors above the ground floor (Second Floor in USA) is to excempt bussineses from the inconvenience this may cause. The skilled knowledge aspect of this is to inform work staff that electrical outlets have a limited level of protection and that they are not to poke around anything they do not understand and inform someone ie electrician or other (skilled knowledge) that a fault exists.

See. It's easy when it gets explained. And here's me thinking it's just pen pushers pushing their noses in!!!!!!!!!

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frank, is the electrical code standardized across all of the UK? If so, does it exist online someplace, that a regular person can read it? Is it published by a private organization, or "HM Codes and Standards" (just made that up, as a for instance).


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc

The electrical code is standard accross the UK. It is published by the Institute of Electrical Engineers. We are into our 16 the Edition. Next due later this year. The Regulations have been incorporated into the Electricity at Work Act and so are statutory regulations.

See my private message.


Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frank: How long has the UK been utilizing the 16 Codes. What year did this start


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Started in 1896. It is upgraded every few years. Each time it is, then all electricians have to pass an exam. Whatever your age or skill level. Usually done at night school over a 12 week period. Damn nuisance. And you have to pay yourself for the course. Even more of a nuisance.

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frank said:


> ...It is upgraded every few years. Each time it is, then all electricians have to pass an exam. Whatever your age or skill level. Usually done at night school over a 12 week period. Damn nuisance. And you have to pay yourself for the course. Even more of a nuisance.


Wow. Part of my likes the idea of retesting every edition, and part of me doesn't. I guess it would turn into a nuisance after a while. We upgrade every 3 years, so it would be pretty darned often here. It's longer in between in the UK, so I guess re-testing is warranted. In the US, there are normally "code change classes" put on by private companies and some municipalities. Some are free, some you have to pay to attend. I try to go to as many of the free one's as I can squeeze in, and piece together the whole picture on my own. The code change classes that you have to pay to attend are more comprehensive, however.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Last cycle, I lucked into a good code change class, with a great teacher. I certainly learned things beyond just the changes, and he had kept up with the process and could explain some of the reasoning of the code making panels. I hope he is teaching the '08 class, it was $:thumbsup: well spent.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Well if I can't send you a copy of the Code. Nor direct you to a Web Page here is the next best thing.

Code Book is top left hand. Other books explain to dumbo's like me its meaning.


Frank


----------

